
Ask HN: How do you do Customer Development? - tmaly
I have used a short script and setup phone call interviews in the past for an idea.  After enough data I learned the idea was not going to solve a problem.<p>How do you go about doing Customer Development for your project&#x2F;idea ?
======
mgav
Justin Wilcox hits the ball out of the park on actually doing the interviews:
[http://customerdevlabs.com/2013/11/05/how-i-interview-
custom...](http://customerdevlabs.com/2013/11/05/how-i-interview-customers/)

Kevin Dewalt has some great advice too:
[http://kevindewalt.com/2013/01/28/how-375-and-craigslist-
sav...](http://kevindewalt.com/2013/01/28/how-375-and-craigslist-saved-me-
months-of-customer-development/)

~~~
tmaly
That first link hits it out of the park. Thank you

------
mindcrime
Sadly the answer lately has been "not very well". I've drifted back into the
(bad) habit of assuming that my ideas are good and that customers will want
this thing. :-(

That said, we were being pretty rigorous with CD in the past, and I think we
will get back to that soon. I did create a lot of documents and an interview
guide and some other "stuff" to help us with CD. I'd be happy to share with
you if you're interested. Feel free to shoot me an email at
prhodes@fogbeam.com and I can send you what I have.

~~~
tmaly
Thank you for the offer, I just sent you an email

~~~
mindcrime
Awesome. It might take me a little while to round all that stuff up, but look
for an email reply from me in the next day or so.

